# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Résultats des concours papiers

## Emile Zoulou

Oui, je sais, beaucoup de participants attendaient avec impatience les résultats des concours publiés dans le magazine. Voici déjà les résultats pour quatre d'entre eux (désolé si j'ai du poster des pseudos, j'attend encore les coordonnées de certains gagnants) :
*Concours Batman :*
Carte graphique MSI Geforce 260 : Kuja Kuroneko
Kit 3D Vision et Ecran Samsung : ornitorix
Jeu Batman : Isabelle G.
*Concours Wazabee :*
Un écran Wazabee 3dee 19'' : Daniel D., Villejuif
*Concours Slipman :*
Un écran dédicassé par Didier Couly : David C. (voir la carte postale reçue à la rédac ci-dessus)
*Concours Boitiers :*
 La réponse à la question: "Combien de tonnes de papier a-t-on utilisé depuis la création de canard PC" était : 484 Tonnes. Soit environ 663 Fiat Uno de 1983 empilées.
Un boitier personnalisé par Didier Couly : Timekeeper
Un boitier personnalisé par Didier Couly : Oviton
Un boitier personnalisé par Didier Couly : Damz
Un slip made in Couly : Vacnor
Un slip made in Couly : ElGato
Un slip made in Couly : akumajo
Un slip made in Couly : Airwalkmax
Un slip made in Couly : grabouille
Un slip made in Couly : Murne
Un slip made in Couly : O^o
 Ces derniers pourront chanter :


Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Vacnor

Wai ! J'ai gagner un slip ! Wai !! Et je vois qu'à peu de chose près je gagnait un boitier... Mais un slip, c'est tellement mieux !

----------


## Ornithorix

Wohooooo! j'ai gagné un ecran!! pour les coordonnées je suis abonné, mais si vous voulez confirmation de l'adresse on vous écrit à quelle adresse mail?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Wohooooo! j'ai gagné un ecran!! pour les coordonnées je suis abonné, mais si vous voulez confirmation de l'adresse on vous écrit à quelle adresse mail?


Normalement je t'ai envoyé un mail, il suffit d'y répondre.

----------


## Goji

Chui dégouté, effondré, atterré, traumatisé… j'avais pris la peine de sortir un papier, un crayon, même une gomme ! et de faire des calculs pour gagner… un slip  :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ce serait possible d'avoir les réponses des concours, notamment le poids de papier utilisé par CPC.

----------


## jpjmarti

J'y avais cru, je ne sais pas pourquoi... moment de tristesse solitaire.

----------


## zAo

Et oui pour gagner il fallait s'appeller David ! et participer aussi :D

----------


## b0b0

:Cigare:

----------


## Sinequanone

> Ce serait possible d'avoir les réponses des concours, notamment le poids de papier utilisé par CPC.


gros +1 !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> gros +1 !


J'ai édité. Mais c'était 484 tonnes.

----------


## b0b0

Putain j'étais pas loin avec mes trois tonnes  :^_^:

----------


## Damz

eheh.
La puissance du calcule scientifique après avoir pesé un Canard PC et compter le nombre de supplément ainsi que les numéro double a payé ! 
*barge*

----------


## Ornithorix

> Normalement je t'ai envoyé un mail, il suffit d'y répondre.


hmmmm j'ai encore rien recu, ca doit etre a cause du firewall de mon boulot, je verrais ca ce soir chez moi. ou alors ya pas eu d'erreur sur l'adresse mail? sur la news manque mon H dans le pseudo

*EDIT:* hmmm toujours rien recu...hotmail qui doit déconner... Vous pouvez renvoyez le mail? (ornithorix@hotmail.com si c'est bien cette adresse sous laquelle j'avais posté)

*RE EDIT* Voila je viens enfin de lier mon profil ornithorix avec mon abonnement, vous connaissez donc mon adresse (évitez d'envoyer des tueurs a gage)

----------


## Fracanus

Je pense qu'il doit y avoir une erreur car je vois un gagnant qui n'est pas du sexe masculin.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Un écran dédicassé, c'est un écran sur la dalle duquel Couly a fait une dédicace à coup de pyrograveur ?

----------


## M0zArT

> Et oui pour gagner il fallait s'appeller David ! et participer aussi


Yeah ! \o/
Le slipman c'est moi, et en plus quasiment toute la rédac peut en profiter  :B): 
Merci au jury de m'avoir sélectionné, faits vous plaisir avec vos cartes  ::XD::

----------


## TheToune

> Et oui pour gagner il fallait s'appeller David ! et participer aussi :D


Pas forcément  :Emo:

----------


## Rhoth

Hé bien, je trouve que ca devient alarmant le nombre de multi compte que possède Casque sur ce forum.

----------


## redsensei

Félicitations à tous !  :;): 

Sinon, avec mes 3 604 tonnes j'étais loin du compte mais au moins toute l'équipe aurait put rouler en Porsche Cayenne. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Silver

Mince ! Pour le numéro 200 j'avais mis 200 tonnes moi.  ::cry:: 
Mais c'est vrai que j'aurais dû compter en Fiat Uno plutôt qu'en fûts de bière...

----------


## Akva

Peut-on aussi avoir les réponses des autres concours? Au moins pour savoir si on avait les bonnes réponses? Merci  ::):

----------


## Murne

Youpi banane, un slip ! Merci Canard PC !  ::):  Je pourrai le porter fièrement en jetant un regard méprisant à tous ces traitres à caleçon.

----------


## b0b0

Ca en fait des arbres sacrifiés .

:ecolo:

----------


## half

Et des pieuvres aussi, oublis pas l'encre.

----------


## kazcroot

::'(:  J'ai proposé 333 tonnes mille CFA, et je n'ai rien gagné.

Même pas un poil dédicacé de Couly.

C'est trop injuste.


Mais je vais me réconforter avec les magnifiques productions que Sao' fait iSketch à coup de Vert fluo.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Red_Force

Oh putain la vidéo elle envoie du bois.

----------


## akumajo

Yes, j'ai gagné!! merci CPC, et l'on se met a genoux pour vous suppliez de nous dédicacer les slips (ou le mien si possible) car, je et tous ceux qui ont gagné vous suivent depuis le numéro 1, et ça vaut bien cela^^!

Merci et All the best!

----------


## Ouviton

Un boitier personnalisé par Didier Couly : Oviton

Ca serions pas Ouviton plutôt ??  ::): 

Si c'est le cas, j'ai pas reçu de mail.

Sinon bravo à lui... mais faudrait qu'il change de pseudo le cochon, car c'est fourbe, très fourbe  :tired:

----------


## L'invité

J'ai rien gagné...  :Emo: 
C'est un scandale! Je devais gagner.  :Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## Yorkmouth

Elles sont dingues de mon slip diiiiiiingue de mon slip, diiiiiiiiiiiiingue !
Argh merci cpc d'avoir ruiné ma soirée, j'ai cette musique dans ma tête ! Sinon bravo aux gagnants du concours.
Elles sont dingues de mon slip diiiiingue !
Elles sont dingues de mon slip diiiiingue !
Elles sont dingues de mon slip diiiiingue !
....

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Un boitier personnalisé par Didier Couly : Oviton
> 
> Ca serions pas Ouviton plutôt ?? 
> 
> Si c'est le cas, j'ai pas reçu de mail.
> 
> Sinon bravo à lui... mais faudrait qu'il change de pseudo le cochon, car c'est fourbe, très fourbe


Ouais, Ouviton en effet, mais le mail est bien parti... Je pige pas. Vérifie tes spams hotmail.

----------


## Ornithorix

> Ouais, Ouviton en effet, mais le mail est bien parti... Je pige pas. Vérifie tes spams hotmail.


eh bien même chose pour moi, aucun mail recu ::cry::  et rien dans la boite a spam

----------


## O^o

Un slip ... Tin j'y crois pas.

Bon j'ai pas eu de mail non plus mais c'est normal, le mien était obsolète. J'ai corrigé mais il te faut quoi, une adresse à slip j'imagine ?

----------


## Ouviton

Rien dans la boîte à spams.
Je redonne mon adresse au cas ou : ouviton à hotmail point fr
Merci bien  ::):

----------


## Marty

> Rien dans la boîte à spams.
> Je redonne mon adresse au cas ou : ouvitonathotmaildotfr
> Merci bien


Ah ben là au moins tu auras ta boite de spam bien remplie.  :;):

----------


## Airwalkmax

P..., fichtre, saperlipopette, nom d'une pipe à eau, j'ai gagné aussi un slip !!!  ::love::

----------


## El Gringo

> Oh putain la vidéo elle envoie du bois.


C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire.




> Argh merci cpc d'avoir *sauvé* ma *vie*


Fixed, et de rien.

----------


## Say hello

Arf c'est pas cette fois que je remplacerais mon boitier à 30 unités de "Monnaie de Con" ni mon gpu.
Plus qu'à attendre les résultats du dernier concours. 
Ah mais non le nombre de double compte de Casque.. :megatired:

----------


## Timekeeper

Emile je t'ai envoyé une petite question d'emmerdeur de première par e-mail, au cas ou il ne te serais pas arrivé (y'a pas de raisons que ça ne marche (pas) que dans un sens), je te le signale ici  :;):

----------


## gnak

Ce qui me rassure c'est de savoir que la vie sexuelle des heureux gagnants de slips dédipétés va prendre un sérieux coup d'arrêt :jaloux:

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Ce qui me rassure c'est de savoir que la vie sexuelle des heureux gagnants de slips dédipétés va prendre un sérieux coup d'arrêt :jaloux:


Peut-être, mais qu'est ce que c'est la classe  :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

Première réaction à chaud :
"Monsieur, comment vous sentez-vous face à l'annonce de ces résultâts ?
_Ho vous savez, je ni croyais guère, mais j'ai su garde rla tête haute, maisj'avoue être déçu, je pense que les gens ont fait une grosse bêtise en ne me faisant pas gagner...
_Pourquoi dites-vous ça ?
_C'est simple, je compte mener une attaque terroriste sur le bâtiment de la rédaction.
_Vous pensez que votre attaque est justifié ?
_Bien sur, tenez, prenez ce chalumeau, on va passer par le sous-sols !
_Mais je...
_Pas de mais, nous allons les couler ! J'ai déjà une taupe à l'intérieur qui nous fera rentrer..."

Seconde réaction, avec du recul :
 :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

> _Bien sur, tenez, prenez ce chalumeau, on va passer par le sous-sols !


Fais gaffe tu vas devoir t'attaquer à la douane de pantin avant d'arriver à nous, du coup. Et t'inquiète moi aussi je suis jaloux de ne pas avoir de slip Couly.

----------


## Froyok

> Et t'inquiète moi aussi je suis jaloux de ne pas avoir de slip Couly.


Bravo, maintenant tout le monde sait que c'est toi la taupe, t'as foutu en l'air toute mon opération. Mais c'est pas grave, j'ai un plan B avec des dirigeables !  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

La terrasse est condamnée depuis... Depuis qu'ils ont foutu une alarme entre notre bureau et la terrasse en fait. Les batards !

----------


## half

Sinon tu peux te faire livrer dans un carton ca doit marché, enfin ca depend de qui l'ouvre.

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon tu peux te faire livrer dans un carton ca doit marché, enfin ca depend de qui l'ouvre.


 :^_^: 
Ça dépend si Boulon teste ses couteaux sur le carton avant de l'ouvrir aussi. Ou s'il éclate le carton à coups de lattes comme il a égorgé ton pingouin géant... (Ah d'ailleurs si personne ne t'avait prévenu, désolé de te l'apprendre !)

----------


## Froyok

> Sinon tu peux te faire livrer dans un carton ca doit marché, enfin ca depend de qui l'ouvre.


J'aurais même pas le temps de dire Bazinga, car en théorie, avec un carton scotché, ça s'ouvre avec un cutter. En plus si c'est boulon, avec ses réflexes, je vais me retrouver en morceaux, au fond du carton, à flotter sur la seine... 
Trop dangereux donc, je vais échafauder un autre truc...

[EDIT] Le pingouin !  :Emo:

----------


## ElGato

> Ce qui me rassure c'est de savoir que la vie sexuelle des heureux gagnants de slips dédipétés va prendre un sérieux coup d'arrêt :jaloux:


Challenge...accepted.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je l'ai pas égorgé.
J'ai voulu rejoué une scène d'American History X et j'ai dérapé.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h16 ----------

En plus, c'était une nuit de bouclage. On peut rien me reprocher.

----------


## Froyok

> En plus, c'était une nuit de bouclage. On peut rien me reprocher.


 ::o: 
Le crime parfait n'empêche...

----------


## half

Ouaip chat m'a dit  ::'(: , il aura fait quoi ? 3 jours de bondage par threanor, 2 jour de viole par gringo, et un meurtre par boulon... en meme temps c'etait un peu risqué de l'amener.

----------


## L'invité

> J'ai rien gagné... 
> C'est un scandale! Je devais gagner.


Mais...  ::o: 
Il y a pas les résultats du concours canardpc/materiel.net.
J'ai encore une lueur d'espoir!  ::lol::

----------


## akumajo

Pour le coup de rentrer dans la rédac' en carton, demande a maître Treber, il est pro dans ce genre de plan (sauf que ce coup ci, c'étais pour sortir, et pour non rentrée).

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je vais relancer une fournée de mails, à priori certains sont arrivés vides, d'autres sont même pas arrivés.

----------


## Ornithorix

Ca y est c'est bon c'est bien arrivé dans la boite a spam :B):

----------


## Ouviton

Toujours pas pour moi (j'ai vérifié dans le boîte à spams également.

Au pire je peux créer une autre boîte sur autre chose que hotmail, ça faisait un moment que je pensais prendre une adresse en non rapport avec mon pseudo pour les trucs professionnels.

----------


## zAo

"Moi je t'aime tellement à St Tropez". Tout est dit. Stéphano Mariano à l'eurovision svp !! et vive la France ! et -15 pts de santé mentale, merci CPC.

----------


## ledany

J'ai gagné l'écran 3D!!!
C'est trop cool!!

Merci canard!!

----------


## Legnou

484 tonnes soit l'équivalent de 3 Carlos +2 Maité, je vous rends la monnaie en Carla B.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Par curiosité, les slips ont-ils été expédiés ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Bin dis donc, j'avais largement surestimé les ventes de CPC !

----------


## Ornithorix

Tout les jours j'attend la bave aux lèvres la venue du père noèl devant la boite aux lettres.... la tour de contrôle de roissy-charles de gaulle lui fait des misères?

----------


## Ouviton

Sans vouloir faire le lourd (en fait si, c'est dans ma nature), j'ai toujours par reçu de mail... comment vais-je faire au prochain lan si je n'ai pas une jolie tour rappelant à tous ma supériorité  :B):  ?!

----------


## O^o

Je tiens à dire que le gel de mes burnes suite à la non reception du dit slip vous coutera un procès en bonnet diforme.

----------


## vuongha

> Oui, je sais, beaucoup de participants attendaient avec impatience les résultats des concours publiés dans le magazine. Voici déjà les résultats pour quatre d'entre eux (désolé si j'ai du poster des pseudos, j'attend encore les coordonnées de certains gagnants


 oui je crois que tous les membres t'aiment bien pour tes informations donnees. j'ai une question : est-ce qu'on peut citer l'adress des gagneurs(par email ou pseudo) pour qu'on puisse connecter?

----------


## grabouille

Dites les gens, vous avez eu vos slip vous? parce que moi, toujours pas de nouvelles de ma culotte... ::sad::

----------


## ledany

Toujours pas eu mon ecran 3d... C'est le même service de la Poste que pour la livraison du magazine??!! lol !!
Peut être devriez vous plutot m'envoyer un ecran 2d mais 26 pouces minimum, ça serait + rapide...

----------


## akumajo

Nop, toujours rien reçu. Je pense qu'il faut attendre 4 semaines minimum.

----------


## ledany

Ben ça fait 4 semaines non? Sinon pourquoi 4 semaines akumajo? Tu as eu des infos?

----------


## akumajo

> Ben ça fait 4 semaines non? Sinon pourquoi 4 semaines akumajo? Tu as eu des infos?


Ben étant donné que cpc ne nous enverrons pas les slips et autres truc gagner en colissimo, ils doivent passer par un systeme trés lent. 4 semaines c'est long, mais au dela de ce délai, il faut s'inquiéter!!! ::sad::

----------


## Ornithorix

J'avais demander a Zoulou, ils n'on pas le matos directement dans leur locaux, ce sont les fabricants (nvidia, wazabee) qui envoient directement.
(pour les slips, faut demander aux esclavagiste qui ont des lapins dans leurs sous sol travaillant sur des slips a longueur de journée.)

----------


## akumajo

> J'avais demander a Zoulou, ils n'on pas le matos directement dans leur locaux, ce sont les fabricants (nvidia, wazabee) qui envoient directement.
> (pour les slips, faut demander aux esclavagiste qui ont des lapins dans leurs sous sol travaillant sur des slips a longueur de journée.)


OK, j'appelle la chine.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Couly bosse d'arrache pied sur les slips les gars. Du reste, Nvidia devrait envoyer les lots la semaine prochaine, les boitiers vont bientôt partir, et 3Dview n'a pas encore envoyé l'écran ici pour qu'on vous l'envoi.
Patientez s'il vous plait.  :Emo:

----------


## akumajo

> Couly bosse d'arrache pied sur les slips les gars. Du reste, Nvidia devrait envoyer les lots la semaine prochaine, les boitiers vont bientôt partir, et 3Dview n'a pas encore envoyé l'écran ici pour qu'on vous l'envoi.
> Patientez s'il vous plait.


Merci pour ces infos, on commencer a s'inquiété  ::rolleyes:: .

Waiting process.... ::zzz::

----------


## grabouille

> Couly bosse d'arrache pied sur les slips les gars


Et les filles ! et les filles ! vous vous y faites pas à avoir des lectrices, hein ?

----------


## O^o

Un seul mot, magnifique.

Un gros SLIPMAN jaune sur les fesses, et sa tronche juste sur la rondelle, le tout peint à la main, d'une élégance rare, comme mes propos.

En plus, c'est énorme, juste ma taille.

Merci Didier.

----------


## akumajo

Merci didier! slip reçu today^^

déssin excellent, ça valait le coup de faire le concours^O^!!

Le slip est assez grand pour 2!!!!

----------


## Damz

Merci Canard PC

----------


## Ornithorix

Envoyez des photos de vos slips! Faites en profiter tout le monde!

----------


## grabouille

Euh...merci Canard PC mais...moi aussi j'ai reçu un slip... C'était plus possible la version féminine dont on avait parlé? ::huh::

----------


## Ornithorix

J'attends toujours mon écran  ::cry:: .

----------


## ledany

moi aussi.....

----------


## Ornithorix

Ecran recu :Bave:  L'est bôôôôô!!!! ::wub::  Merci Canard PC!!!!!C'est parti pour un week end de folie!!!

----------


## ledany

a y est j'ai enfin reçu mon ecran 3d Wazabee!
Faut que j'essaie ça demain!

----------

